
SQL Server next version Community Technology Preview 1.1 now available - LyalinDotCom
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2016/12/16/sql-server-next-version-community-technology-preview-1-1-now-available/
======
jitl
Here's the first sentence:

> Microsoft is excited to announce that the next version of SQL Server (SQL
> Server v.Next) Community Technology Preview (CTP) 1.1 is now available for
> download on both Windows and Linux.

This is a really confusing product name. Is this a preview of version 1.1 of
SQL Server? Is this version 1.1 of a community preview of SQL Server v.Next?
Does v.Next mean 1.1, or does it mean community technology preview? How many
layers of preview are going on here? Once the CTP releases, will we have SQL
Server v.Next 1.1 Production? Or will we have SQL Server 1.1 production?

The name implies a dizzying variety of different offerings of SQL Server! I
have the same issue with the profusion of products that contain the substring
".Net" \-- which of them is right for me?

Microsoft might finally be playing nice with Linux and trying to entice
developers, but as an outsider, this sort of weird enterprise complexity keeps
me away.

------
atonse
I can't speak to the robustness differences between SQL server and others
since I haven't encountered any data loss either way.

But while I love the features of Postgres, I sorely miss having a first party
GUI for not only just running queries but all the other important things like
scheduling backups, building schemas, and importing data.

Postico is really nice but very simplified.

------
sfilargi
Honest question as I have never worked with MS-SQL: in which use-cases would
it be a better fit than PostgreSQL?

~~~
danzig13
Not sure if this is a great answer, but many COTS solutions have chosen it as
the only DBMS they support for one thing.

Also, purchasing SQL Server does not just get you a DBMS, but several
serviceable business intelligence tools. SQL Server integration, analysis and
reporting services. Analysis services allows users to look at data in various
ways and is integrated with everyday MS tools like Excel so to me that in
particular seems like a unique offering.

I do not know about scaling issues and all that, because I deal with a small
deployment for an internally used ERP system.

Edit: I would also say I'm stuck in SQL Server 2008 land. The reporting in
2016 looks amazing.

